# What are you must have puppy toys?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So I'm not sure how well known this is, but the hubby and I have discussed and decided we're going to be bringing a puppy home towards the end of this year. I'm working on "the puppy box" which consists of several toys. So out of curiosity (and potentially some new ideas for our own box), what are some of your must haves when you bring a puppy home. For us, we always include a couple different rope toys and at least one kong. I'm adding all kinds of toys in this box because I want to make sure there's variety to keep those teeth busy and that mind engaged in more ways than just training. I plan on adding in various puzzle toys as well a little later in the year. 

What are your must haves?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

BALLS. One big soft plush toy in case they want to cuddle it.  You never know if you're going to get a toy shredder or a toy snuggler


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mego said:


> BALLS. One big soft plush toy in case they want to cuddle it.  You never know if you're going to get a toy shredder or a toy snuggler


 
good idea. My only concern is teaching a puppy which stuffed toys are his and which ones belong to my kids. We kept stuffed toys out of the house for Shasta because we wanted her to leave stuffies alone entirely but I'm seriously considering doing a couple stuffed dog toys this time around.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My first go to toys were tennis balls (before he learned he could destroy them), stuffed animal, and a Kong


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah yeahhh... I keep all stuffed animals at an unattainable height because Gunther seems to think everything stuffed is automatically his.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta isn't real toy motivated but Riley was. Riley wanted to play with ANYTHING he could almost constantly until he was about 6. I have a Kong Wubba bright green rabbit in the box that Shasta has been eyeing but I doubt she'd do anything with it... though since Riley went to the bridge, she's been more silly.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther also loves his Cuz


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ooh!!!! that's right! I need to add a cuz to the list!!! Thank you!!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Diane brought one of those 6 squeak red ones home for Miss Molly about 2 years ago (when she was 3-4 months old) and they have been inseparable (the snake and Molly).

It's pretty noisy though as she (Miss Molly) prances through the house, head held high with this snake in her mouth - squeak, squeak, squeeeeak!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

warpwr said:


> Diane brought one of those 6 squeak red ones home for Miss Molly about 2 years ago (when she was 3-4 months old) and they have been inseparable (the snake and Molly).
> 
> It's pretty noisy though as she (Miss Molly) prances through the house, head held high with this snake in her mouth - squeak, squeak, squeeeeak!


 

:rofl: I can't totally picture that!! Zena used to do that with this hot pink squeaky pig I bought her one time. We went to Petsmart and she found that thing. Love at first sight! She would not put it down!!! She was so sad when she lost it in the couch lol! I had to dig it out for her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazon.com: Sherpa Baby Dragon Periwinkle Dog Toy with Chew Guard Go Dog: Pet Supplies

Periwinkle dragon!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

You also have to keep Shasta in mind. Will she steal the pup's toys and will they stand up to her? Angus took great pleasure in destroying Freyja's toys, even though he knew he wasn't allowed. In turn she learned that shredding toys was fun. 

I found that the Nylabone and Kongs worked the best. Freyja loved the regular Nylabone that had all the knobs and ribs. This: Amazon.com: Tuffy's Ultimate Ring Dog Toy, Red Paws: Pet Supplies was Freyja's favorite. She managed to keep it from Angus for over a year.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Flirt pole, cuz, soft tug, kong, and the holee roller were the biggest hits for Delgado. He also has that squeaky snake and while he still adores it, the noise is quite piercing 

I stayed away from the stuffies, I've tried a few and Delgado just ripped them to shreds, even the "heavy duty" ones. He has a stuffed alien and duck from his birthday back in January that have survived, though the alien is looking pretty ratty. He loves the duck and hasn't harmed it which is a little shocking.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Amazon.com: Sherpa Baby Dragon Periwinkle Dog Toy with Chew Guard Go Dog: Pet Supplies
> 
> Periwinkle dragon!


added to wish list! thanks!



Caitydid255 said:


> You also have to keep Shasta in mind. Will she steal the pup's toys and will they stand up to her? Angus took great pleasure in destroying Freyja's toys, even though he knew he wasn't allowed. In turn she learned that shredding toys was fun.
> 
> I found that the Nylabone and Kongs worked the best. Freyja loved the regular Nylabone that had all the knobs and ribs. This: Amazon.com: Tuffy's Ultimate Ring Dog Toy, Red Paws: Pet Supplies was Freyja's favorite. She managed to keep it from Angus for over a year.


Shasta isn't big on toys. She loves her kongs to death but beyond that, not real interested in much else. If she does show interest, it doesn't last more than 10 minutes so I'm not totally worried about her stealing toys. Shasta is more of a bone destroyer than anything. I will definitely look into the Nylabones though! Never used them for any of the dogs so far but will certainly check them out! anything to keep a landshark at bay when not exercising and running amok outside! 




Shade said:


> Flirt pole, cuz, soft tug, kong, and the holee roller were the biggest hits for Delgado. He also has that squeaky snake and while he still adores it, the noise is quite piercing
> 
> I stayed away from the stuffies, I've tried a few and Delgado just ripped them to shreds, even the "heavy duty" ones. He has a stuffed alien and duck from his birthday back in January that have survived, though the alien is looking pretty ratty. He loves the duck and hasn't harmed it which is a little shocking.


 
I have the kong brand made flirt pole just for the pup! Shasta could care less about it. My little freak. 

Shasta is such an easy dog, I know my next lil guy is going to be a holy terror just because she's always been such an easy girl. She doesn't mess with anything that's not hers really but she does nose at the counters and trash can (no biggie, easy fix). I'm enjoying my toes and fingers while they're still intact!

Definitely buying more kongs. they're just lifesavers!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter loves his crinkit. Hes not big on toys also, but he loves those noisy water bottles. We put the water bottles in the crinkit otherwise hes done smashing the water bottle in 10 seconds flat and wants another one.

https://mypetfection.com/?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_67&products_id=491


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Msmaria said:


> Dexter loves his crinkit. Hes not big on toys also, but he loves those noisy water bottles. We put the water bottles in the crinkit otherwise hes done smashing the water bottle in 10 seconds flat and wants another one.
> 
> https://mypetfection.com/?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_67&products_id=491


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I cannot live without the no-stuf Stuffies. I have two toy shredders and the no-stuf keeps me feeling somewhat sane. The material is also very strong; Hubby can play a great game of tug and it's not torn or broken. If it does, it's a few quick whip stitches will fix it completely and you are back to play.

Rawhides are also my big go-to. Great re-direct for mouthy pups. A quick spray with beef broth and it'll make any crack puppy happy for a minute.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm probably going to be told that this is bad for a puppy or dog's teeth, but when we got Gypsy, we bought a teething/chewing bone for her. It's in the toy section at Petsmart. She loves it, even now she will chew on it. Oh, and squeaky tennis balls, too. 
I apologize if some of these things have already been mentioned.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Shaolin said:


> A quick spray with beef broth and it'll make any *crack puppy* happy for a minute.


I seriously love your posts  crack puppy made me laugh


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

AngelaA6 said:


> I seriously love your posts  crack puppy made me laugh


I'm glad you like. Finn acted like he was on some serious crack; he was just this non-stop bundle of energy that was always moving. I can't say what my husband called him, as this is a family friendly forum. The only time he stopped moving was to potty, or when he finally just collapsed out of sheer exhaustion. I'd spritz some beef or chicken broth on a rawhide roll and I could pee without having an audience.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shaolin said:


> I cannot live without the no-stuf Stuffies. I have two toy shredders and the no-stuf keeps me feeling somewhat sane. The material is also very strong; Hubby can play a great game of tug and it's not torn or broken. If it does, it's a few quick whip stitches will fix it completely and you are back to play.
> 
> Rawhides are also my big go-to. Great re-direct for mouthy pups. A quick spray with beef broth and it'll make any crack puppy happy for a minute.


 
I may have to hunt down some of the no stuf stuffies. Could come in real handy.... 




3GSD92_00_12 said:


> I'm probably going to be told that this is bad for a puppy or dog's teeth, but when we got Gypsy, we bought a teething/chewing bone for her. It's in the toy section at Petsmart. She loves it, even now she will chew on it. Oh, and squeaky tennis balls, too.
> I apologize if some of these things have already been mentioned.


 
could be fun! the squeaky thing would drive my husband bonkers. 




Shaolin said:


> I'm glad you like. Finn acted like he was on some serious crack; he was just this non-stop bundle of energy that was always moving. I can't say what my husband called him, as this is a family friendly forum. The only time he stopped moving was to potty, or when he finally just collapsed out of sheer exhaustion. I'd spritz some beef or chicken broth on a rawhide roll and I could pee without having an audience.


 
I don't think I'll ever be allowed to pee without an audience. The cats aren't exactly interested in chewing bones lol.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Trust me, KZOPPA, the squeaky tennis balls will. They got on my mom's nerves real easily and she is not really an animal person (even though she did buy Gypsy a bunch of toys it seemed like when we got her).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> Trust me, KZOPPA, the squeaky tennis balls will. They got on my mom's nerves real easily and she is not really an animal person (even though she did buy Gypsy a bunch of toys it seemed like when we got her).


 
they'll drive me crazy but it'll be worth it watching my husband squirm :wild:


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> I may have to hunt down some of the no stuf stuffies. Could come in real handy....


They have them at Petco. They are a bit on the expensive side, but a hard tuggin', toy destryin' GSD can't demolish one. The one we have now, we've had for three years and the worst that's happened is one of the ears fell off a few weeks ago, but that's after playing tug several times a day with a dog hanging off of whatever he can grab.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shaolin said:


> They have them at Petco. They are a bit on the expensive side, but a hard tuggin', toy destryin' GSD can't demolish one. The one we have now, we've had for three years and the worst that's happened is one of the ears fell off a few weeks ago, but that's after playing tug several times a day with a dog hanging off of whatever he can grab.


 
sweet! I'll look for them when I can take Shasta with me without the kids.


----------

